# Benefit Brow Bar



## elb154 (Mar 27, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to post this thread so sorry if it is in the wrong place. I have never done anything with my eyebrow before and I was hoping to make my first trip to the Benefit Brow Bar that just opened in Ulta. I don't want any huge changes at first...But I was wondering how it worked. Is there different things they can do? And you leave a tip there right? What is the right amount for a service like this?

Thanks


----------



## pintamino (Apr 3, 2010)

I went to Benefit Brow Bar in Wilkes-Barre, PA all excited... I HATED the job she did.  It looked ok when she lined it out, but then when she finished... the arch was too high, the brow was too short, and at one point there was a section in the middle of the brow where there was no hair, like an exclamation point!

Then they asked if I wanted to leave a tip.  Oh, but, sorry our credit card tip system is down, only cash.  I normally tip to be polite, but... I didn't have any cash on me, and she didn't deserve it this time anyway!  I get a much better deal for $7 at my local salon, and I leave her a $3 tip ($10 total).

I hope if you go, your experience is much better.  I'd want to see somebody's that they'd done before, though.


----------



## nez_o (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been to 3 different brow bar locations.  One being San Francisco.  San Francisco I received an excellent brow arch and wax.  Another location it was alright, but didn't want to go back. And my last location that I went to was pretty good, but not as good as San Francisco's.  It is a $20 service and for that I would like to get an excellent brow.  And yes you leave the tip when you pay, I tipped $2 last time because they didn't take ATM tips and they didn't have change for a $20 bill and all I had was 2 dollar bills.  I think it all depends on the girl that you go to.

ETA I read that for a $20 eyebrow wax you don't really need to tip cuz a wax should only be around $10, but I think leaving a tip is complimenting the service you get.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 3, 2010)

never been to a brow bar, but I get mine threaded and I usually leave a 3 dollar tip it 19 for the threading


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2010)

Puny eyebrows mean I get to save on all these services


----------



## elb154 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. I am still deciding where to go. I'm kinda nervous because I've never had it done and I don't want anyone saying "oh look, you had your eyebrows done!" All of your posts helped. I will let you know if I go and what happens. ...would love to try threading but I don't know of anyone around here that does it.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Apr 3, 2010)

$20 is too much for something that grows back so quick..


----------



## Nicala (Apr 3, 2010)

Quite honestly, I think all you're doing is paying for the "name" so to speak. I'm sure you can find someone else to wax/thread your eyebrows at a much reasonable price. $11-15 is what eyebrows usually go for.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 3, 2010)

Off topic, but WOW you guys are getting FLEECED for eyebrows! Where I live the salon charged me $3 to thread eyebrows, $2 for upper lip. And I stopped going there because I heard of a lady who runs a salon out her home and threads eyebrows for $2 and upper lip for $1!

I know waxing is more expensive, but whoa! I do mine maybe every 2 or 3 weeks, so I imagine paying those prices...:|


----------



## Nicala (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_Off topic, but WOW you guys are getting FLEECED for eyebrows! Where I live the salon charged me $3 to thread eyebrows, $2 for upper lip. And I stopped going there because I heard of a lady who runs a salon out her home and threads eyebrows for $2 and upper lip for $1!

I know waxing is more expensive, but whoa! I do mine maybe every 2 or 3 weeks, so I imagine paying those prices...:|_

 
Whaaaaaaaaaaat? Where do you live?!


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Whaaaaaaaaaaat? Where do you live?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Toronto in the lovely land of Canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe it's because threading is more of an East Asian thing? I live in a community that's mainly Caribbean/East Asian and all other places that I know do threading have a huge ethnic makeup of Indian people and such. The cheap threading is typically done at small-scale salons and there are quite a few so I suppose that forces down the price. It's also cool because it's not even a faux pas here to not tip.


----------

